# How can one get a new VW EOS TDI in USA



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

I live in Boston and have seen 3 different TDIs with US license plates in the past year or so. Anyone have practical info to buy one for US (I assume buy in Canada and import?)?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't think the TDi was ever available in Canada. I would assume these would have to have been imported from the other side of the Pond..


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Are you SURE the cars you saw said TDI and not TSI? 

Newer EOS models say TSI on the back, and I could see how that could look like TDI very easily… 

Example: 
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...elift)_–_Heckansicht,_3._Juli_2011,_Essen.jpg


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Only way to get a TDI EOS in the US is to do an engine swap. You're confusing the TSI and TDI badges.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

You'd need to do the instrument cluster too me thinks... Based on Jetta Sportwagen TDi there are serveral TDi specific warning lights, which you probably would not want to be without


----------

